# Movistar broadband problems



## jacochipiona (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

Just a quick one, is anyone else having problems with their Movistar broadband. It seems very slow and does not want to connect to some websites.

Thanks.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jacochipiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick one, is anyone else having problems with their Movistar broadband. It seems very slow and does not want to connect to some websites.
> 
> Thanks.


do a speed test and if you have a problem ring movistar 1004

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## jacochipiona (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. It does not want to connect to the speedtest sites. I will call them.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jacochipiona said:


> Thanks. It does not want to connect to the speedtest sites. I will call them.


Another thing you can try is to re set the router.I don't know which one they have give you but on the back should be a small hole which says reset.You get a paper clip just push it in the hole and it should reset your router.If no avail give them a ring and usually an engineer can sort it over the phone for you.Hope you get sorted.Regards.SB.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

soulboy said:


> Another thing you can try is to re set the router.I don't know which one they have give you but on the back should be a small hole which says reset.You get a paper clip just push it in the hole and it should reset your router.If no avail give them a ring and usually an engineer can sort it over the phone for you.Hope you get sorted.Regards.SB.


Isn't that a hard reset, as in lose all settings? You should not need to do that just power cycle it. Turn it off and on again


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Simon22 said:


> Isn't that a hard reset, as in lose all settings? You should not need to do that just power cycle it. Turn it off and on again


First time I ever had a problem with my router when I rung Movistar the engineer told me to do a reset and hey it cured the problem.Not saying it will for the OP but hey you never know.


----------



## jacochipiona (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

soulboy said:


> First time I ever had a problem with my router when I rung Movistar the engineer told me to do a reset and hey it cured the problem.Not saying it will for the OP but hey you never know.


Sounds like the login info is hardcoded into it then, good to know


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe.

I wouldn't hard reset. It does nothing to help that a soft reset doesn't, and you might find it necessary to re-enter network login details that you may not know.

It would be fine to take such advice if we were all using the same router make, model and firmware version, but we're not.

Soft reset.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

BT do it in the UK, I was horrified when my mother told me what the tech on the phone got her to do but it seems the ISPs can write the details into the firmware very easily now and just flash it before sending. The upside is the user can't break it, the downside is getting it working if they change their password :lol:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Simon22 said:


> BT do it in the UK, I was horrified when my mother told me what the tech on the phone got her to do but it seems the ISPs can write the details into the firmware very easily now and just flash it before sending. The upside is the user can't break it, the downside is getting it working if they change their password :lol:


I think a lot of them now hard code the username and password for the network and then enable/disable your access using the mac address. When they send you a router their system automatically adds the router's mac address to the allowed list, hence they aren't bothered if everybody knows what the standard username and password is. Virgin in the UK use this system.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

How can i turn telnet off on a movistar router.
Ive never liked my routers to have this option open.
No way of manually turning it off because the user name and password is unknown....


----------



## jacochipiona (Jul 19, 2013)

A stupid question, what is telnet?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you can't login via Telnet you're not going to be able to disable it. Have a google of the type of router to see if you can find out what the default is.

If you can't find out, the only option you have is flashing the router with different firmware, something like dd-wrt if it's compatible with your hardware.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I have Movistar/Telefonica internet and also a landine. My speed is around 8.5 meg which is enough for what I need and is generally enough to watch TV.

However, if someone calls my landline, my internet goes off for a few minutes. I've called to report it but nothing ever seems to change.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> I have Movistar/Telefonica internet and also a landine. My speed is around 8.5 meg which is enough for what I need and is generally enough to watch TV.
> 
> However, if someone calls my landline, my internet goes off for a few minutes. I've called to report it but nothing ever seems to change.


Check to see if your router is plugged into a little box on the wall that is marked PTR. It should be. If the box that you have is marked PCR then you will have this problem of your internet getting cut off when you receive a call. PTR's and PCR's are types of filters, and PCR's are incompatible with some ADSL connections. 









If you have a PCR, Movistar/Telefonica should change it to a PTR for you.


----------



## Garjack (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been having serious problems with movistar, resulting in having no Internet for 2 months now!!! Basically there it's a strike going on with the Telefónica / movistar technicians and it's affecting many people (just look at their Facebook page). 

I had the fusion pack, and everything was working fine until one day it just got cut off. Since then I've been on the phone to their English support line about 25 times and its become abundantly clear the staff their are told to keep customers dangling on and give them the impression that everything will be fine soon (without mentioning the strike). The staff on the English line have given me a range of excuses, contradictions, lies, busy work of resetting waiting - resetting again and when i challenge them about it, they often just cut me off! One time i was even told i didn't have Internet on my package! My calls were often not logged on my account so each time i called it was like is never done so before. 

So I've since cancelled my movistar contact (tricky to get done too, even if it had lapsed after 12 months) and gone to Vodafone only to find out Vodafone are also at the mercy of the strike because movistar/Telefónica own the national network lines that other companies use too, thus causing extra delay. 
Even after cancelling and movistar English support said everything was concluded with my contract and i owed nothing, i would still get calls and texts warning about being fined 250e for changing companies! 

Vodafone have been super nice and helpful compared to movistar however, and also have more English support options. However I've been waiting 4 weeks for them to get my line installed. They give me discounts and freebies on my mobile Internet to keep me going, but i did hear of a someone getting their line installed in 3 days with jazztel... However the speed on the line available for my place will never be as good as movistar because (as explained by Vodafone) they don't allow competitors as good a bandwidth on their lines (which i thought was illegal, but wouldn't surprise me in Spain anyway). 

The only upside is movistar have discounted the last bills when i was out of service (shocker) and I've since told my bank to block movistar dd. It would not surprise me at all if they tried to keep charging me. I've a friend who's involved in suing Orange for charging after contact cancellation. And after seeing the way movistar treated me, their technicians and their competition i just expect the worst from them!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So that's why it's taking so long to get a tecnico around. We signed up for Fusion several weeks ago with the proviso that we could get more than 6Mb (everyone said we could but I'm still sceptical). Everything seems to have happened but the technico has not been around to install the router and prove the required speed.

Ah well, best laid plans of mice and men ... and all that!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Horlics said:


> If you can't login via Telnet you're not going to be able to disable it. Have a google of the type of router to see if you can find out what the default is.
> 
> If you can't find out, the only option you have is flashing the router with different firmware, something like dd-wrt if it's compatible with your hardware.


Its the movistar router which you can not easily gain access to and it has its own tailored firmware by movistar.
I put up with it for a year but had my pc on lockdown and had another top of the range home router as an extender(without really needing an extender)...had tenet shut off on there.
Would have preferred to have just the one router though.

Anyway change of circumstances.
now have two routers in front of the fibre modem lol.

300MBs download 30+MBs upload via the cable....55/30 via wifi.
Looking at the net there are ways of cutting out the movistar router if you dont mind not watching tele lol


----------



## Garjack (Jun 6, 2015)

Garjack said:


> I've been having serious problems with movistar, resulting in having no Internet for 2 months now!!! Basically there it's a strike going on....
> .... And after seeing the way movistar treated me, their technicians and their competition i just expect the worst from them!


Small update, movistar tried to charge me for month following our contract cancellation... While i notice Vodafones English support is getting better... Compared to movistar its damn excellent actually.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> So that's why it's taking so long to get a tecnico around. We signed up for Fusion several weeks ago with the proviso that we could get more than 6Mb (everyone said we could but I'm still sceptical). Everything seems to have happened but the technico has not been around to install the router and prove the required speed.
> 
> Ah well, best laid plans of mice and men ... and all that!


Quick update - contacted the Movistar shop to pick up our free smartphone (part of the deal). They asked what speed we were getting now. We told them that we were still waiting to be connected.

After a couple of calls, it seems they had closed the case as they had delivered the router to us - wonder where they sent it. Anyway, picked up one from shop and went home to install it. No internet!

Called technico and he came out a couple of hours later - played with wires, updated firmware in router and proudly declared that we now had 512kbps! We told him that we had been promised a minimum of 6meg to which he laughed and said we had been lied to.

We've now cancelled the contract and have tried to put everything back as it was before we involved Movistar.

Now to see what they try and charge us!!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Check to see if your router is plugged into a little box on the wall that is marked PTR. It should be. If the box that you have is marked PCR then you will have this problem of your internet getting cut off when you receive a call. PTR's and PCR's are types of filters, and PCR's are incompatible with some ADSL connections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. No it just plugs straight into the wall. The telephone is in the other room so they're not connected to the same socket. They used to be, and i had a little filter which both phone and router plugged into, but this didn't make any difference.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> Thanks for that. No it just plugs straight into the wall. The telephone is in the other room so they're not connected to the same socket. They used to be, and i had a little filter which both phone and router plugged into, but this didn't make any difference.


You most likely have one of these boxes somewhere. It's true it doesn't have to be right where you plug in your phone or router. It's often near the front door, or at whatever point in the house where the telephone line comes inside.

edited to add: If you live in a block of flats and have a little room in the entryway where all the electric meters are, there might also be a PTR (or PCR) for the whole block in there.


----------

